# display de 5x7 segmentos



## shadown (Oct 31, 2006)

bueno gente ahora si que estoy necesitado, el problema que tengo es un circuito que toma información de una memoria e2prom y utiliza un contador para cambiar los puntos de un display por medio de barrido, de izquierda a derecha, para mostrar cuatro letras distintas y cambiarlas solo con dos entradas (A4 y A3), pero al momento de usar el proto board, el display no prende, pense que no le llegaba voltaje pero puse unos leds donde iban las patas de voltaje para energizar los integrados pero si me llega voltaje a estos. luego alguien me dijo que existian display de catodo y anodo comun, si eso es cierto entonces tendria que cambiar los transistores, pero ya lo hice los conecte igual y no funciona. 
ademas cuando esta funcionando el circuito(prendidos el led del timer y de las VCC de los integrados) y quiero cambiar los switch, se apagan los led y al parecer se produce un corto pero no se la verdad. les adjunto el diseño para que lo examinen. los integrados son: el 
74ls90 para el contador, el 74ls138 para el deco, la memoria es del tipo 28c64 de ATMEL, el display es de 5x7 segmentos el xmmr18a de SunLed pero no se si es de catodo u anodo, los transistores son del tipo 2n3906(PNP) y el timer no importa, ese lo consegui ya armado. de antemano doy las gracias por su ayuda

NOTA: el contador avanza hasta 5 y se regresa, el deco de 3 a 8 tiene salidas negadas osa que al tener un cero en la base los transistores conducen y se activan las columnas del display.


----------



## judazan78 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hola shadown

no entiendo, tu display es una matrix de leds de 7x5?, si es asi el anodo comun es por filas y el catodo comun es por columnas. tienes que habilitar la fila y la columna donde se encuentra el led para que este encienda.


----------



## shadown (Oct 31, 2006)

no, es al reves, es una matriz de 5x7, el contador hace que los transistores se activen de uno a uno de izquierda a derecha y con la memoria, dependiendo del transistor activo, se activan los puntos que tu quieres para formar la figura o letra, pero se hace por barrido a una velocidad alta


----------



## socratesmendoza (Feb 4, 2007)

me gustaria saber si terminastes el proyecto con exito por que estoy presentado el mismo problema y quisiera saber si me podrias ayudar


----------



## 0x378zz (Abr 25, 2009)

hola una pregunta solo con pic se puede usar una matriz porque yo estoy intentando con el puerto si alguien me puede ayudar mucha gracias


----------



## shadown (Abr 26, 2009)

Mira 0x378zz, la matriz de leds que utilize en ese entonces (2 años y ni parece tanto tiempo) era una matriz generica de 5x7 segmentos, del mismo tipo que se utilizaria en lugares como elevadores, etc.

La idea de esta matriz, es que tu hagas un "barrido" ya sea por filas o columnas, para que en determinado momento, tu puedas activar el led o punto que te interese para asi formar la letra, imagen, o forma que tu deses. 

Piensalo de esta forma: pones a una persona a recorrer fila por fila de arriba a abajo en las sillas de un cine, y otra en la ultima fila se mueve de derecha a izquierda y viceversa, sobre la ultima fila solamente; donde se pare la segunda persona, la primera bajara el asiento y lo volvera a subir y seguira su camino y asi sucesivamente. Ahora imagina que la primera persona se mueve a una velocidad de 1 us por silla, y la segunda persona lo hace en tiempo normal.

Ahora piensa, que haces un arreglo para conectar tu puerto serial (supongo que sea ese) a la matriz de leds, y listo, puedes controlar tu matriz y mostrar lo que te interesa. Mira en los foros y en la web, hay mucha información acerca del tema, en lo personal no se usar el puerto serie y mi laptop no dispone de tal, solo usb. Suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2009)

Esta web te puede ayudar.....

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Funcionamiento_de_una_matriz_de_LEDs


----------



## 0x378zz (Abr 29, 2009)

muchas gracias por tomarme en cuenta ahorita estoy programando un pic porque quiero hacer de proyecto que cuando alguien presione una letra del teclado la muestre en una matriz y por el ltp le mandaria la informaciónrmcion al pic
alguna ayuda extra seria bienvenida muchas gracias.


----------

